

The Expression Problem and Tables - MindTwister
http://joelburget.com/the-expression-problem-and-tables/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9406815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9406815)

~~~
MindTwister
Huh? Strange, i tried the search but nothing came up.

